# Upcoming Auction in De.



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I know a couple of you have been looking for tractors. There is an upcoming auction on Dec. 15th with a JD 4430 w/ cah with 3296 one owner hours and also a 4230 w/ loader. Auctioneer is Sam Walters. Phone is 302-284-4619 if interested. Auctioneer does not seem to have a website. Mike


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Sam does not have a website however, here is the link to the advertisement for this sale.

http://www.lancasterfarming.com/classifieds/SubcategoryList/2976270--SYTNIFK--12-15

-Ben


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Ben. Sam has had a gal working on that website for several years. Should be a short sale. Mike


----------

